# Theory question sibelius op 5 no 5



## johnfkingmatrix

hey guys, so since i got blisters on the back of my heels pretty badly my dads letting me drop out of football but says im gonna have to focus harder at piano or else there will be "hell to pay"
im really hitting a snag with explaining how one of the pieces im starting on is composed and hes basically expecting a presentation when he gets back from his secretaries house this weekend and my moms no help. 

ive been looking at sibilius imprompto no 5 in b minor (vivace) and cant really figure out the logic/compositional method behind it. My basic assumption is, the tonal center is definitely B, and due to the frequent use of sharpened 7th tone (A#) its written around harmonic minor? its not modal, is it?

Past that, the only thing i can really say is that its lots of arpeggios, but the notes of the arpeggios dont really follow a clear pattern for me - it's not like the notes create standard chords ( F#DC#A#) 

did sibelius just pick an eery sounding aug5 chord and come up with a bunch of ways to arpeggiate it, and theres not much more to it? or is there some overall pattern im missing out on !?:tiphat:

thanks a ton guys, any insight would be much appreciated


----------

